# Deer butchering video



## Onion (Apr 10, 2004)

I posted this on another forum and folks seemed to find it helpful. If you butcher your own deer, or are think about it, check this video out. Easy as pie. Using this method has saved me quite a bit of work.

it is from Kentucky afield, a public access show about Kentucky outdoors.

http://fw.ky.gov/video/deerfield.wmv?lid=1038&NavPath=C105C191  

I don't know how long it will be available on this site though, the link I used to find it under is gone.

Of course do not go to look at this video if you find the sight of a deer carcass offensive or gross.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Great video. Very informative!


----------



## EJH (Apr 16, 2004)

Nice video, do they have one that covers field dressing?


----------



## reel (Dec 15, 2004)

Excellent. Excellent. I might try it this year ? ?
They made it look simple.
A video on skinning would also be helpful.
...


----------



## Onion (Apr 10, 2004)

Here is a cool way to skin a deer. I'm gonna try it this year.

Skin a deer with a golf ball

I found a knife sharpening/field dressing/skinning video....Not real good..

Click here


----------

